# Mom stopped nursing at 4 weeks



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

One of our pygmy goats has stopped nursing her boy at 4 weeks. He is strong and healthy and has been eating grain and hay since he was a few days old. He seems fine, but last night he was trying to nurse from one of our other does. Should I try milking his mom and bottle feeding him? Or milk some of our other does and give him that milk? Or just supplement him with some extra grain or other nutrients? 

What could be the cause of why his mom stopped nursing? She seems totally normal, just like she "lost interest" in her little boy. Could her disinterest be because she is pregnant again? Our buck got into her pen a few days after the baby was born and was definitely trying to mate with her. She was standing for him and responding in positive ways. I would not be surprised if she was pregnant again, but would this cause her to stop nursing. If she is pregnant again, is there any harm in my trying to milk her to get milk for her boy?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes when a doe is pregnant they do knock their other kids off. 

I would offer him a bottle 4 weeks is way to early to wean a kid - it may take some persistence on your part to get him to take it but he does need the milk


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Check her udder for mastitis. Moms will stop nursing early if they have it since it hurts. 

Also, if she refuses to nurse baby then he will need to go on a bottle. Four weeks is much too young to be weaned


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to have to dry her up so she is dry for at least a month prior to delivery. If the male got in, she is more than likely pregnant. You can milk her up till then.

When she kids, you need to make sure you are there. Her uterus didn't get time to "heal up" from the last delivery so there could be complications.

The kid really should have milk for at least 8 weeks.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses! Is it best to milk his mom or milk some of the other goats? Or should we use cows milk or some other option?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try to use moms milk for introduction of the bottle and once he is good on the bottle you can change to cows milk if thats easier then milking mom


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

I already checked for mastitis and the mom is fine. Going to try milking her or some of the other does that might be easier to handle. She is one of our least friendly does.

While the kid is my primary concern today. I am also worried about the mom getting pregnant again so soon after giving birth. Is there any safe way to terminate the pregnancy? Should we be giving mom any special care?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can give her lutalyse and she will abort. Not sure about nursing and using lute?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would assume since you are not going to make a habit of breeding her twice every year, with good care she should be all right  I'm not sure if Lute is safe if a kid is still nursing on her.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> I would assume since you are not going to make a habit of breeding her twice every year, with good care she should be all right  I'm not sure if Lute is safe if a kid is still nursing on her.


That's my thinking too. As long as she is in good shape I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lute is just a hormone. You need to have your vet give it.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Again, thanks for the advice and support. Our intention is to breed them once a year, so I am not happy with the buck getting in there. 

I agree with the above concerns giving Lute with her nursing and also the fact that I have one other pregnant doe in the herd. (A planned pregnancy there.)

So now the next problem, how to get a 4 week old stubborn boy to start taking a bottle?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Karo syrup on the nipple usually works


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how would a hormone shot effect your other pregnant goat? it just makes the doe go into heat? it doesnt effect the other goats in the herd


----------

